# Digital Audio cable



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

Was digging around and found 2 "Acoustic Research High Definition Coaxial Digital Audio" cables with locking RCA ends and was wondering if I could use these as interconnect stereo cables? Is there any difference between these and just plain RCA stereo cables? These AR cables are thick and not as flexible as my other RCA cables.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

They should work just fine for audio.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, they work fine. Back when I made cables a lot, the digital audio cable was made the same way as the RCA interconnects (same wire and connectors).


----------

